# Modulating Control



## jimmycooker (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi,

I need some expert advice:

I plan on installing the following valve:

Danfoss Randall RA-FN20 straight valve 3/4"
http://www.plumbcenter.co.uk/en/hea...ries/danfoss-ra-fn20-straight-valve-3-4-17883

On the inlet to my upstairs and downstairs manifolds with one of these 1-10V actuators:

http://www.moehlenhoff.info/getfile...-D58-40-336_DB_AA5004_Proportional_MOE_GB.pdf
Moehlenhoff AA5004 Alpha-Antrieb 4, 24V AC, 0-10V Proportional, NC (stromlos-zu) (MOEAA5004)

Connected to a matching 0-10V stat and wiring centre:

Moehlenhoff ARHK5010S Alpha-Regler Heizen/Kühlen 0-10V Standard (weiß) (MOEARHK5010S)
Moehlenhoff AB4001-6 Alpha-Basis 24V - 6 Raum (MOEAB4001-6)

And a Voker Linea One 10:1 modulating gas boiler:

http://www.boilers2go.co.uk/vokera-linea-one-high-performance-combi-boiler-38-kw.html 

Can anyone tell me if this will work, I basically want the following to happen:
-	Each zone will get upto the setpoint temperature.
-	The 1-10V actuators will modulate the flow to maintain this temp bang on.
-	The boiler will modulate the heat input as the hot water demand / flowrate increases and decreases over the course of the night.

Thanks,
James.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

We are going to cook your engineering mind for not following the introduction advice here.


----------

